# Goal for tomorrow: Apply for mental health advocate position



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I understand my problem to a better degree. I'm lost between worlds, "mental health" and being "normal" and me being a "survivor." What kind of friend can understand that? How can I understand that? And with an opportunity like this, I can understand it even more. 

Tomorrow, edit what I have and email.

Who cares if I don't know if I will get it. Just applying for it is enough.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Resume: done

Next step: One page cover letter
Last step: sent to e-mail and enjoy more of my Secret Santa's chocolate


----------

